# Mosquito Lagoon Saturday



## Surfincb

Any easy suggestions for where to put in? I've been once and put in at a nice ramp in Oak Hill, then headed South. Any beginner pointers or certains spots to go to without getting crazy? I have a 17' flats boat with 5" draft, trolling motor and push pole. Remember, I just want a beginners spot to try out down there.

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Brett

Read the regs, carry a signed and dated current copy of the refuge permit
for each person fishing. Ramps shown on the refuge map.

http://www.fws.gov/merrittisland/FishingRegs.html

http://www.fws.gov/merrittisland/FishRegs2011.pdf


Follow the bait to find the fish, birds are a good indicator of bait locations.
Get there early, gets crowded out there on weekends.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Hi Charlie,

Get a Top Spot map. That will give you a good idea where the main fishing spots are at. Also know where the Pole and Troll zones are at. You don't want to run in the wrong areas and get a ticket. The park officers out there have a grey Gordon flats boat and can be pretty sneaky. 

There are a couple of different ways to fish ML. Lots of us go for the excitement of sight fishing tailing reds. If thats what you are after look for spots that have very shallow water with access to deep water in two or more spots near by. Then find spots that are protected from any wind and allow you to keep the sun at your back. If you are going to do more blind casting then look for the transitions and pot holes where fish tend to stack up.  

Don't spend too much time trying to locate fish that are not there. If you have spent enough time in one area with out catching fish then move to a new spot. Keep moving until you find a spot with fish that are biting.

Good luck.


----------



## Surfincb

Thanks guys.   My plans have changed and i'm now going tomorrow afternoon.  Not that that will change my luck probably, but that's how it works out.  I'm pretty sure we'll be staying in the north section and I may just follow a couple guys if I see anyone.  I'm putting in at Riverbreeze Park and probably head a bit south from there.

I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Surfincb

Well, I didn't make it to the lagoon after all. My buddy ended up having to work. So, instead I picked up the boat and tried out a new section of the Tomoka River i've never been to.
Well, was it worth it? WIthin the first 5 casts I got my biggest snook yet, on a spoon too. My first catch on a spoon. Then, a bit later I got another snook, then switched to a jig and got a lady fish! 
Not bad for just a quick trip by myself!


----------



## brew1891

> The park officers out there have a grey Gordon flats boat and can be pretty sneaky.


Word on the street is that the Gordon is no longer in this area. All second hand info fwiw.


----------



## parker31887

I think your right about the Gordon havent seen him on the last few trips... he was verry verryyy sneaky though


----------

